# Ford 1500- Choke?



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a 1979 Ford 1500 with a 2 cylinder Shibaura diesel engine. On a couple of recent cool mornings I can already see it's going to be tough cold starter. 

I can see it has a heater which appears to be inline with the coolant.

Questions:

Should this machine have a choke? (I don't see any signs of one?)

It seemed to start better with the throttle fully open, is that an appropriate way of starting?

When running the coolant heater would I leave it plugged in all night or hook up to a timer and hour or so before use?

With the apprehension to start at 7 or 8 above zero (mind you not plugged in) i"m concerned if I will even get it going at 10 or 15 below?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Rob,

Shibaura-built diesels have a reputation for being difficult cold starters. Once you get them running, they perform well. See below for response to your questions:

U]Should this machine have a choke? (I don't see any signs of one?).[/U] No, diesels do not have a choke.

It seemed to start better with the throttle fully open, is that an appropriate way of starting?  The throttle has to be open to allow fuel to flow. Maybe not fully open....you don't want to rev the engine too high till it warms up some. 

When running the coolant heater would I leave it plugged in all night or hook up to a timer and hour or so before use? An hour or two should before cranking is about as good as you can do.

With the apprehension to start at 7 or 8 above zero (mind you not plugged in) i"m concerned if I will even get it going at 10 or 15 below?  Use the glow plugs every time to start the engine. Below 32 it may take 60 to 90 seconds of glow plug time. Make sure your glow plugs are working well and your battery is good.


----------



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response and the info!

How do you make sure the glow plugs are working well? 

And any idea where I might get a wiring diagram? The lights have been disconnected, among a couple other things,I found a wire with 12v when running but when I hooked a light up to it, it did not power it, I think not enough amps maybe?


----------



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

The previous owner instructed me to turn the key forward until the red light on the dash comes on, this indicates the glow plugs are ready. Did some internet searching and found out you have to turn the key backwards and hold for 30 or more seconds to heat up the glow plugs. Tried it on the weekend at -4 degrees and she fired right up


----------

